# Nikki carburator filling with fuel



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I just replaced the solenoid and as the mower, 13.5 b&s, was running it started spitting fuel, I got it in the garage and heard a gurgling noise and looked into the air filter section and saw fuel filling the tube for air flow. What in the world is going on?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is flooding. Could be a bad float needle / seat needle assembly, bad float, or seal between the plastic valve body and the carburetor body.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

If I turn the crank by hand the fuel will get sucked out. 

Mower wont crank, No spark. Coil or sheared key?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No spark could be a problem with the ignition switch, interlock system or ignition coil.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

So I adjusted the coil and it runs but rough. Spits oil out the muffler. I'm ready to just buy a new carb but I'm hardheaded and cheap.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Nikki carburetors are easy to fix, there is basically only 3 things that will allow the carburetor to flood. A leaking seal between the valve body and carburetor and/or a bad float or float needle. I find the seal to be the problem about http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=179009&stc=1&d=137843768880% of the time.

See Ref# 137 in attached file

Nikki_IPL.pdf


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

So the seal can wear causing the leak or might be misseated or both?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Just noticed a small o-ring that comes with the seal. Do you know it that is needed on all models? I don't think mine has one. That might be the problem, no?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's the small O ring that is likely the cause of the issue. It goes around the inlet to seal it against the carburetor body. It reacts to the ethanol in the fuel and does not seal good after a period of time and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Unfortunately the new seal did not help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Gerome said:


> Unfortunately the new seal did not help.


Did you check the float, and float needle?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I have looked at them several times through the assembly/dis assembly process, They appear to be ok. Considering a carb rebuild kit.


----------

